# ounce of MDMA



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

i can get an O of MDMA for 1100 is that a good deal??
i dont konw i have gotten molly for like 40 bucks for a 1/2 gram but i dont know what prices are out there?? 

any help?


----------



## Ichi (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Have you purchased before from this source? If I were buying that much I would get a test kit before purchase.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah son they hustlin you


----------



## Ichi (Aug 19, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Nah son they hustlin you


 How much would you pay?


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Aug 19, 2009)

$750 maximum


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah how much would you pay?? its pure mdma tho but im gettin a sample along with a sample of their lsd too
comes in the mailbox next week lol well see what happens
but now im worried lmao how much should i pay 
also im payin 450 for 100 hits which ill make a killin on lmao
and i can also get ketamine, dxm, and 2C-B lol


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

really??
dam ...... well i aint got any other source tho and i know ill make money on it ??
idk


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 19, 2009)

as long as you dont get burned, it sounds like a deal, dont let them pull a mysticlown on your and rob your loot

if that acid is legit i would be in heaven if i were you, its so hard to find a good lsd connection where i live.


----------



## Ichi (Aug 19, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> yeah how much would you pay?? its pure mdma tho but im gettin a sample along with a sample of their lsd too
> comes in the mailbox next week lol well see what happens
> but now im worried lmao how much should i pay
> also im payin 450 for 100 hits which ill make a killin on lmao
> and i can also get ketamine, dxm, and 2C-B lol


Now 450 for 100 hits is a rip. lol.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 19, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Now 450 for 100 hits is a rip. lol.


its $4.50 a tab, that aint too bad


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> as long as you dont get burned, it sounds like a deal, dont let them pull a mysticlown on your and rob your loot
> 
> if that acid is legit i would be in heaven if i were you, its so hard to find a good lsd connection where i live.


well if it comes we will see what happens and i get an adress and shit so i aint scared to go scout im guessin a PO box and catch a mother fucker .... like a vaca lmao 



Ichi said:


> Now 450 for 100 hits is a rip. lol.


yeah well you know what its the only connect i got and ill make 1000 minimum !!! for sure so im happy with it y you willin to do some bizness lmao


----------



## Ichi (Aug 19, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> well if it comes we will see what happens and i get an adress and shit so i aint scared to go scout im guessin a PO box and catch a mother fucker .... like a vaca lmao
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well you know what its the only connect i got and ill make 1000 minimum !!! for sure so im happy with it y you willin to do some bizness lmao


Ya man. You have to work with the connects you have. After hearing $750 on an oz of MDMA I feel like I have been getting really ripped off but its my only molly connect. lol. You should feel guilty charging that much for acid. lol. Peace.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Ya man. You have to work with the connects you have. After hearing $750 on an oz of MDMA I feel like I have been getting really ripped off but its my only molly connect. lol. You should feel guilty charging that much for acid. lol. Peace.


 not at all these ppl are happy payin 15 a stamp lmao and i used to to but its some good does lmao so 10 i feel like im doin a good thing and hell yeah now bud lmao i got the best hook up of all electrcity, neuts, my time and love lmao the rest is straight profit lmao


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

dude.. if you can get an ounce and you do not know how much an ounce runs, you probably can't really get an ounce and are buying baking soda.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah ok shep....

lemmy ask you somthin ?
why the fuck are you always tryin to say some dumb shit ?
i aint sayin im smarter, better , anything than you so no rant needed but WTF....
i think i know what the fuck im gonna buy and no i have no fuckin clue what the shit runs cuz i have never bought that much and if you want the vendor i might just give it to you... so dude come on i asked my fellow RIUers a question.. not sayin lemmy get your dumb ass comments from the fuckin peanut gallery!!

jesus christ!


----------



## danrasta (Aug 19, 2009)

shepj said:


> dude.. if you can get an ounce and you do not know how much an ounce runs, you probably can't really get an ounce and are buying baking soda.


Not really man when i was younger i could get ounces of coke and speed and i didnt have a clue what price i shoud be paying, just cause you dont kno the value of something dont mean its not real!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

ive delt with more coke at one time than hes prolly seen in his fuckin life lmao


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 19, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Ya man. You have to work with the connects you have. After hearing $750 on an oz of MDMA I feel like I have been getting really ripped off but its my only molly connect. lol. You should feel guilty charging that much for acid. lol. Peace.


havent you ever heard not to belive evrything you hear on the internet? who knows if mysiclown is telling the truth or not? its an incredibly low price. hey mystic, if your reading this, why dont you get 3 oz of mdma with that 3k you jacked from that fool?


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

kaleoxxx said:


> havent you ever heard not to belive evrything you hear on the internet? Who knows if mysiclown is telling the truth or not? Its an incredibly low price. Hey mystic, if your reading this, why dont you get 3 oz of mdma with that 3k you jacked from that fool?


lmao hahaha


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

danrasta said:


> Not really man when i was younger i could get ounces of coke and speed and i didnt have a clue what price i shoud be paying, just cause you dont kno the value of something dont mean its not real!


Or maybe I already know the vendor that he is talking about and was trying to tell him not to go through them?


So, i grow everglades bud, sorry I was saying dumb shit.. my point is that vendor is not legit. So next time you come to me askign about sources and if I can get you into places like UD, but you can't take a hint my one of my posts then you ream on me, then think twice before coming to my fucking page and leaving me a comment.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

ok bro i will i aint gonna read through some fuckin maze of lines to read your mind!!
dude ok i was about to apologize but WTF.... read your post and tell me that im suppost to a nice friendly gesture?? 
if so then you got one fuckin wierd way of nicness and i aint bashin or nothin im just sayin if somone asks a serious question and dont know what the fuck somthin runs there aint no reason to fuckin act like a smart ass is all im sayin and it pisses me off you think you were bein "nice or somethin" and dont worry someone pmed me about the site anyways.... thanks for thinkin of me lmao

lets calm down and smoke a bowl well at least im gonna


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

It was the truth.. if you don't know what something costs, how can you tell if it is the correct chemical when it gets to you? They could be sending you Methylone, Butylone, MDAI, MDA, MDE(A), and you could have no idea if it is E. But I'm glad you got a PM, those dudes are assholes.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

thanx but yeah idk its just a shitty way of sayin it but thank ,,,and well ive done molly a bunch of times i have never even tlked about buyin that much untill now ive bout a gram here a gram here and from buddies thats why im askin and if its somthin that was like it and i cant tell then owh well its my stupidity then lmao
fool me once shame on you 
fool me twice shame on me @!!!!! lmao


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

I hear ya bro. I come off as a bit harsh, but I only mean to help people.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

i gotcha lmao but idk im alot nicer about advise cuz when given it ppl take offence to smart ass shit like gettin rubbed in their face or somthin and thats what that was like and just pissed me off but its all good now lmao i smoked that bowl lol


----------



## lowhz (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm aware of who you are talking about as well and let me tell you... when I saw their list I just hit the back button. Once you learn what to look for, this is a obvious scam. If you ever get your samples it's just to bait you in to spend alot of cash.
I really only like ordering "grey-area" things. You start messin with all that other stuff Mr DEA will be putting on a FedEx uniform.
Good luck man


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 19, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> $750 maximum



Bitch you mean u keep it gangsta and youd jack the connect for everything http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXgVxar-b74&feature=related


----------



## shepj (Aug 19, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> Bitch you mean u keep it gangsta and youd jack the connect for everything http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXgVxar-b74&feature=related


wow.. what a fucking retarded song.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Aug 19, 2009)

shepj said:


> wow.. what a fucking retarded song.



u know mystic clown would jack the dealer tho


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

ill gladly go on a huntin trip tho lmao and dam now im all depressed lmao i was so excited !! well ....... i guess im not orderin thanx guy and dam i was soo excited tho but ill see if i even get the samples!!


----------



## phoenixaflame (Aug 19, 2009)

molly dealer?! jealous. :\


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

lmao yeah but im gonna see how this sample works out !!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually that sounds like a very fair price! Wholesale MDMA can run around $50 a gram.


----------



## MariaJUANA555 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's sort of the regular price.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

dam you guys made my day hearin that lmao 
yay!!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## truevoodoo (Aug 20, 2009)

lol, so you want to buy this, get it sent to you through the post, and sell it ... ?

why do you insist on implicating yourself so much about tweaky ice and fry ?


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

cuz im crazy like that


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Well if it's a reliable source and he has the money, has the customer base, and is willing to try it's not a bad deal.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

thats what i was thinkin and i can sell it in two weeks , ill go party on southbeach in a few clubs and let the word out and it will be gone in two weekends if that long, i know a bunch of people who love the stuff and love the roll


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Then your only problem if you %100 sure the source is legit is customs or DEA or whatnot


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

yup thats only problems im facing and thats what im worried about, not the feds just the source


----------



## shepj (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope you've double or triple checked the source you're getting mdma from man.. I can only think of one off of the top of my head, the other used to sell it but discontinued.. and I don't even know if my first source actually still vends it, I know he vends LSD though.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Hopefully your source is in the U.S. so you don't have to deal with CBP. If it is, and your source is legit, your golden!!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

lmao well guys i guess were goin to find out !!!
after the sample comes ill decide if i want to get the acid from him too or not because a fellow member just gave me another source so im goin to email them and see how they seem and they also sell MDMA for 700 euro so i think its about 1000 which is a little cheeper so we will see what happens next week with the sample........... , and they are based in canada i know ,unless they are lieing - im talkin about my first source now


----------



## shepj (Aug 20, 2009)

the dude I have heard of is like from Hungary or some shit.. haha


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

lmao yeah Hungary for your money !!


----------



## shepj (Aug 20, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> they also sell MDMA for 700 euro so i think its about 1000 which is a little cheeper so we will see what happens next week with the sample........... , and they are based in canada i know ,unless they are lieing - im talkin about my first source now


if they are based out of Canada, wouldn't their currency be in CAD instead of EUR?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

So many different sources!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.<


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

nooo lmao im tlkin about 2 different sources there lmao 
one is 1100 usd - in canada
and 400 a sheet of blotter - but dont tell the ug


the next is 700 euro - overseas 
and 400euro a sheet of blotter at 150 ug a hit thats not the best deal tho


----------



## shepj (Aug 20, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> nooo lmao im tlkin about 2 different sources there lmao
> one is 1100 usd - in canada
> and 400 a sheet of blotter - but dont tell the ug
> 
> ...


yeah.. 400 a sheet, no dosage listed.. have fun with those DOx's lol.

Yeah man.. 400 EUR for a sheet, that sucks... I'll see if I can get an updated price from my source. You'd be better off hitting a music festival.. my boy got like 500 hits (each hit was diluted to like 1.4mg's a hit -1400ug's) for like $500 or $600.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Aren't sheets 500-900 quarter inch hits???? IDK


----------



## shepj (Aug 20, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Aren't sheets 500-900 quarter inch hits???? IDK


fuck no! haha I wish... usually 100 hits.

a sheet is 100 hits
a book is 1000 hits
a bible is 10000 hits

a vial is the only thing that I find to vary.. I hear 100 hits, I hear like 250 hits, 500 hits.. I think someone is just calling out numbers when vials are being sold IMHO.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 20, 2009)

i totaly agree on the vials !!
but any time i have bought one it was 100 hits but i have heard of ppl sayin theres 250, and 500 in the same size vial i have bough and im like thats fuuucked up !!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

Well that's just confusing!! A blotter sheet is supposed to be 900 quarter inch squares.

http://blotterart.com/beatles.aspx


----------



## shepj (Aug 21, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Well that's just confusing!! A blotter sheet is supposed to be 900 quarter inch squares.
> 
> http://blotterart.com/beatles.aspx


That is a big one.. anywhere from an 1/8" to 1/4".. it ranges bro.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 21, 2009)

That's why I said 500-900. IDK Man...


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 21, 2009)

$750 for an ounce? i wish i had that hookup.

If that European source you guys are talking about is who i think it is (r*********) then you might want to wait a bit before placing an order. I never bothered with them just because I've heard alot of bad things. right now they're up to a month late shipping out orders for some people but still accepting new ones...


----------



## vertise (Aug 21, 2009)

it really all depends on the quality of the mdma...Had a friend pic up 100 grams for 1500 bucks. only took .08 to get you rolling really hard.


----------



## vertise (Aug 21, 2009)

15 a gram ordered over the internet. got tested was the real deal 100 percent mdma.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW.... i would be pissed off 

but no thats not who im tlkin about ! which you now know lmao

and thats cool and a really good deal for 15 bucks!! 
you willin to share that bad boy??


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

I second that. Share and share alike.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

pea , do you belive the jackass that posted my sig lmao!!!!!! i laughed forever lmao 
but i would love to know where to get that deal!!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Yah Dannyking's a joke. Literally.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

lmao ... good to know!!


----------



## Doc Green thumb (Aug 22, 2009)

u guys are buying molly and acid over the internet lol?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

OK, You can buy ANYTHING over the internet. TNT, C4, Slaves, anything. You just need to know the channels you need to tune into. For drugs, you're on the right channel, drug forums. You can buy LSD, Mescaline, Psilocybin, and MDMA if you find somebody willing to share a source. Will you find somebody willing? Slim chance. But nice to know huh.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

hahaha I have a lot of sources... but like I said need to get in touch with the MDMA/LSD guy, I would laugh if we have the same source. Mainly it's rc's in the land of shepj


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

For me it's any stimulant, deppresant, psychedelic, dissociative, deleriant, empathogen, or entactogen or WHATEVER.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> For me it's any stimulant, deppresant, psychedelic, dissociative, deleriant, empathogen, or entactogen or WHATEVER.


Are we talking about drugs of choice? Or vendors? haha


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

its funny cuz shepj is rite
that shit isnt legit
its either a scam
or a police op
youll either be snortin baking soda
or eating paper

truth is
mdma,lsd,etc. ARE FUCKING ILLEGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!

no website is gunna be sellin that shit

but wen u get ripped
shepj can say..
TOLD YA SO!


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't get me wrong bro, there are websites that sell legit LSD and legit MDMA.. it's just a rarity nowadays.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

i call bullshit
i dont think its legit
but hey if this kids gunna pay close to 2grand for psychadelics

let him lose his money


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 22, 2009)

youd me surprised fried, as much as i dont condone MOM ive seen people get pounds and qps delivered by fedex(or ups one of them) so it may not be a scam

and also the person im waiting for to buy tabs from is waiting for them to come from the new rainbow family in calli in the mail. i cant wait...


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Umm, Fried?? Your fuckin' clueless I've bought from my source and got the product. It may be rare to find but I do know at least *THREE* sources out there that legitimately sell LSD. But until a few days ago I only knew one for MDMA.  But I could buy as little as a quarter!  But this new source has a great deal on it's ounce so I'm happy! Hope it's legit...


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> youd me surprised fried, as much as i dont condone MOM ive seen people get pounds and qps delivered by fedex(or ups one of them) so it may not be a scam
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Preferably USPS (don't ask I'm not giving details).. if you can't go Postal Service, then UPS, and try to avoid Fed Ex at all costs.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> i call bullshit
> i dont think its legit
> but hey if this kids gunna pay close to 2grand for psychadelics
> 
> let him lose his money


Are you crazy? Just because you don't have any legit sources doesn't mean there isn't!! That's just plain ignorance. You just hope you get a legit one from a source (this forum, friends) The reason you probably never heard of this is OBVIOUS. Yes, it is ILLEGAL, which is why people aren't going to get the word out! They want it to stay in a small select circle, and once it gets too big, bad things happen. Use your head man!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Very well put Haddaway and entirely correct.


----------



## lowhz (Aug 22, 2009)

You guys are crazy. As attractive as the whole mail order schedule 1 substances thing is, it's far to risky in every conceivable way. 
I'd rather just start out with a street dealer (or a friiend if available) and try to meet his source... and then the sources' source until I'm getting the prices/products I want.

I recommend watching this
www.spike.com/show/26319

DEA task forces doing controlled deliveries. 

Maybe I'm being paranoid. But some of the busts on that show are way to close to home.
Good luck man


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Controlled delieveries generally happen to people that are stupid.

Don't go to sites like BUYMDMA (dot whatever), at that point you might as well go to DEA.gov


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Nah, that is only like HUGE busts. Nothing really about getting things from the internet, especially since it wouldn't be huge amounts. (even a pound of MDMA isn't really worth their time)


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Haddaway said:


> Nah, that is only like HUGE busts. Nothing really about getting things from the internet, especially since it wouldn't be huge amounts. (even a pound of MDMA isn't really worth their time)


More or less you have a valid point.. they are more concerned with the chemists buying precursors than the actual drug by far.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

IDK about that. A pound of MDMA does sound worth the time of the DEA or FBI. It is like 2250 doses.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> IDK about that. A pound of MDMA does sound worth the time of the DEA or FBI. It is like 2250 doses.


yeah.. it's a bit, but a chemist can make a lot more pretty easily. The synthesis for MDMA really is relatively easy, so the precursors have to maintain a status of hard to get.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

MDMA Synthesis is a pain in the ass.

http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/brightstar.mdma.html


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Niacin + Spearmint oil in [DMSO] -> Pyridine
Eugenol + Pyrdine + AlCl3 -> 4-Allyl Catechol
4-Allyl Catechol + [DCM] in [DMSO] -> Safrole
Safrole + [PdCl2] + [CuCl2] in [MeOH] -> MDP2P
Hexamine + HCl -> Methylamine
MDP2P + Al + [HgCl2] + Methlyamine -> MDMA

got a local photo store?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

No, 
But that doesn't count all the money needed to buy the equipment, the work needed to do all that, possible mistakes, if it was your first synthesis, and if you were knowlegable in chemistry you would also realize how STILL difficult that would be to do outside of a fully equiped lab.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Look who you're talking to man, fully equipped labs are my forté


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Your 18 and have a fully equipped chemistry lab??? Fuck dude your the DEA's worst nightmare......


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Your 18 and have a fully equipped chemistry lab??? Fuck dude your the DEA's worst nightmare......


I have very little equipment for chem, I just have friends in good places hahah. My best friends bro is obsessed with synthesizing shit, works at a lab


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahhh, that must be VERY handy.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

eh.. you tend to learn a bit from people like that  He gave me a massive line of free DPT.. told me is was "very mild, only see sparkles". Yeah fuckin cock, maybe on like 10mg's not over 100! haha


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Fuck!!!!! That'd be awesome!!! Fuckin Awesome trip! I'd be pissed afterwards cuz I didnt know it was coming but that'd be awesome.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 22, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> youd me surprised fried, as much as i dont condone MOM ive seen people get pounds and qps delivered by fedex(or ups one of them) so it may not be a scam
> 
> and also the person im waiting for to buy tabs from is waiting for them to come from the new rainbow family in calli in the mail. i cant wait...


 for real
nice


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Fuck!!!!! That'd be awesome!!! Fuckin Awesome trip! I'd be pissed afterwards cuz I didnt know it was coming but that'd be awesome.


it was awesome.. eyes open visually tripping nearly 100% normal mentally.. close your eyes, you're tripping so hard you barely know how to open your eyes. lol. But I didnt expect it.. he fealt bad, so I got a lot of cigs, a xannie, and some heddies for free (whilst tripping)


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Pounds thru the mail?? Damn.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

THAT JUST MAKES EVERY THING 100X BETTER!!! Haha. That would be a great day.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> THAT JUST MAKES EVERY THING 100X BETTER!!! Haha. That would be a great day.


it was, actually a great week. No migraines, slept like a baby and DIDNT wake up groggy haha


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Migraines and always wakes up groggy??? Same Here!! Went to court for truancy cause I never got up to go to school. Never was awake enough to get out of bed till third period.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Migraines and always wakes up groggy??? Same Here!! Went to court for truancy cause I never got up to go to school. Never was awake enough to get out of bed till third period.


When they were bad I stayed up all week (speed) and crashed Sat & Sun.

Thankfull that wasn't often..


----------



## ChicoGranjero (Aug 22, 2009)

dude, if you're that serious about gettin a low price, make some friends in holland or london, book a 1000 dollar plane ticket and go buy it over there for 300-500 an O off the street. find yourself a solid connect and its even cheaper. better yet go to mexico where u can get goodies around the same price for half the plane ticket.

believe it or not its SUPER easy to bring an O of crud on the plane with you and much less worrisome than ordering blindly through the net. especially if you are Caucasian. (blatant but honest truth).

maybe i'm just old school and need a face to physically punch in if the product isnt right.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

ChicoGranjero said:


> maybe i'm just old school and need a face to physically punch in if the product isnt right.


haha.. if you get jacked on an O of MDMA, and you only punch them.. you have much better self control than I do.. I get ripped on a tab and I wanna rob em. haha. 

But you made a good point before hand, unfortunately most ppl lack the scrotal fortitude to bring that on a plane. lol


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not buying MDMA from some mexican.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

shepj said:


> haha.. if you get jacked on an O of MDMA, and you only punch them.. you have much better self control than I do.. I get ripped on a tab and I wanna rob em. haha.
> 
> But you made a good point before hand, unfortunately most ppl lack the scrotal fortitude to bring that on a plane. lol


dam i leave for a few hours to go to work and you guys bumpin the thread without me lol, well im just goin to add this....

dont you just love the way shepj puts things, and posts full chemical compostions in order to fuck with people lol . i think its great , but i am so excited to recieve my samples!!

and i agree im not goin to mexico to look for mdma , now bud is different tho, its easy to get lol


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Aug 22, 2009)

back in the day we used to pay between 70 and 100 bucks for a sheet of acid.
but it was everywhere back then.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL you can still buy a sheet for 100. Just need to know the maker.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> LOL you can still buy a sheet for 100. Just need to know the maker.


true that brother lmao but i dont


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> dont you just love the way shepj puts things, and posts full chemical compostions in order to fuck with people lol . i think its great , but i am so excited to recieve my samples!!


shhh lol I enjoi doin that


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Im closer than I am to anybody I know to the maker of my acid.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

well your a lucky man lmao


----------



## ChicoGranjero (Aug 22, 2009)

the precursors for MDMA and the unrelated but just as hard to make meth aka ice thrive in mexico... u can get plenty of that shit over there... i'm not mexican but i'm very familiar with em. you can even find killer bud in mexico for cheap. yeah i'll agree mexico has some bad shit... very bad shit... but there are some hombres quite a few actually that know what they are doing.

plus u can bang a fine latina while you're at it and that, my friend, that is the most awesome part about mexico.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Veerrryyy lucky


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice to know FarmerBoy.


----------



## shepj (Aug 22, 2009)

ChicoGranjero said:


> the precursors for MDMA and the unrelated but just as hard to make meth aka ice thrive in mexico... u can get plenty of that shit over there... i'm not mexican but i'm very familiar with em. you can even find killer bud in mexico for cheap. yeah i'll agree mexico has some bad shit... very bad shit... but there are some hombres quite a few actually that know what they are doing.
> 
> plus u can bang a fine latina while you're at it and that, my friend, that is the most awesome part about mexico.


Dude.. if you can make chocolate cookies, you can make meth. MDMA takes a chemist, makes takes a child with an instructions manual. Hopefully if you had the choice you'd get E haha...


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

LMAO!!! Nice metaphor.


----------



## ChicoGranjero (Aug 22, 2009)

shepj said:


> Dude.. if you can make chocolate cookies, you can make meth. MDMA takes a chemist, makes takes a child with an instructions manual. Hopefully if you had the choice you'd get E haha...


ah u caught me there i meant to say just as hard to get precursors for meth not hard to make meth... gotta type proper around shepj he'll call u out!

shit if meth wasnt so evil of a drug i'd cook it up day in day out but sometimes money isnt worth the hurt it puts on people... or is it? 

NO! NO! Block that thought!


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

ChicoGranjero said:


> ah u caught me there i meant to say just as hard to get precursors for meth not hard to make meth... gotta type proper around shepj he'll call u out!
> 
> shit if meth wasnt so evil of a drug i'd cook it up day in day out but sometimes money isnt worth the hurt it puts on people... or is it?
> 
> NO! NO! Block that thought!


I did meth once.. I stayed up for 2 days, and then that day I crashed so hard. I couldn't keep my eyes open and my stomach hurt so much because I was so hungry.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

Two days huh.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

Well considering I did it at night, perhaps more like 33 hours lol.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't stay up for more than two days with out a stimulant. So 33 hours is VERY feasible on meth.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

lmao i stayed up a week almost on coke , just sat all alone and snorted 3 oz in a week , i was hurtin when i woke up , last thing i remeber was not bein able to lift the line.... i was fucked up , lived off gatorade and a pack of gum!!. cigs and coke ate the devil!!


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 22, 2009)

3 oz.. of coke.. in.. a.. WEEK?! As in 84 grams?! HOW THE FUCK would you have the money for that first of all, but how could you even LIVE through that? Well I guess you probably have a huge tolerance to it, or at least had.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

lmoa dont ask what you dont want to know 

and like i said i was hurtin!!
but ill never do it again!!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 23, 2009)

So every minute of that week 8.3mg of cocaine was insulfated. WOW

LD50 95.1 mg/kg


----------



## shepj (Aug 23, 2009)

ChicoGranjero said:


> ah u caught me there i meant to say just as hard to get precursors for meth not hard to make meth... gotta type proper around shepj he'll call u out!


hehe.. I knew what you meant, but I wanted to fuck with ya .


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 24, 2009)

you know it lmao


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn!! You guys got me wanting MDMA or E bad now!!! Its been awhile now, and NOONE has shit around here so guess I am SOL! Anyone care to help out???


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread has it all.... a list of vendors, probing, thrashing the whole enchilada!

I must say an ounce of mdma for $750 is one excellenct price. Straight from the chemist I'm supposing. MDMA is dirt cheap to make... 

Approximately, it cost anywhere from 5-15 cents to manufacture a single dose of mdma in large quantities. Can anyone say mark up 500%

The new rebel entrepeuner can sure take a hold of that right?

There is plenty more to say


----------



## socalrippin (Oct 14, 2009)

the only problem is the rebel entrepreneur has to be a good chemist. and i think the price should be more like $2500 at least.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2009)

socalrippin said:


> the only problem is the rebel entrepreneur has to be a good chemist. and i think the price should be more like $2500 at least.


 The rebel Entrepeuner?

Were not thinking on the same page... not even the same chapter, probably not even the same book!

A person who has money never works for himself... he hires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on, its a novice pleasure!

$2,500 is the typical

$1,500 is a step down from the big pusher

$750 and you found paradise!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2009)

I would consider an ounce of pure mdma to be a boat (1000 pills), correct?


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe so. The average street pill according to Erowid contains 70mg. 100mg is the most common dose for a person according to Erowid. 1000 pills from an ounce is 28mg I believe.


----------



## vertise (Oct 14, 2009)

erowid is bs. but yes a pill of mdma will prob be 28 mg but will contain 10 other drugs. Pure mdma dosage is 60 mg for a nice mellow relax ride. I posted before that my friend got 100 grams of pure crystal mdma for about 15 bucks a gram. The stuff was tested and was perfectly pure. no other substance showed up. And i will tell you 40 mg was incredible. The most calm relaxing talkative social thing ever


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 14, 2009)

The only way im getting pure around here is if im bringing it around. I should invest.


----------



## vertise (Oct 14, 2009)

um also i got to say the pure stuff came from the internet via a forum. There are forums that only have 40 members on the internet that strictly deal with sales of such substances.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont worry I have a vender for pure MDMA.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Oct 15, 2009)

your mom's cervix, here i come!  cause mmmm i want some too!


----------



## tebor (Oct 15, 2009)

according to ecstasydata.org most of the pills in my state contain about 100 mg's mdma and fewer adulterants than most of the U.S. Since I cant get oz's of pure mdma I will consider myself lucky.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 15, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I would consider an ounce of pure mdma to be a boat (1000 pills), correct?


no. avg dose is about 100mg...that means 280 doses, far from a boat even at 80mg.

when i get a oz of M it makes 280 capsules.


----------



## nj12nets (Oct 15, 2009)

damn all this mail order shit...I know one guy that swears by fed ex for years and never had a problem...overnight it and they have alot less time to check but it's gotta be a worthwhile shipment for the $$

I must say i don't have any of these sources(wish i did) but IDK if i'd have the balls to order some s hit online and worry about having any LEO show up at my door...would be cool though...450-600 is the right price I'm aware of for 100 hits of acid but I'm out of the loop on the E end...did the OP end up using a vendor? howd it go?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ahhhhh I wasn't calculating anything when I assumed the whole boat parade. But when you put it in those terms...an ounce of pure for 750 aint all that great. I'd say an even 6 would be fantastic. Here in cali. I get pills nearly as good as pure for about 4 dollars a pop when I purchase 1 bill worth.

And you say their is a vendor who sells crystal mdma...do I ever wish I could run into some of that. That's what I'm talking about...the rc inner circle!


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 15, 2009)

=D. HAH! 

But yeah haha.

I could push them all for 15 a pop. 

280x15=4200. 

I guess it all depends on your areas prices.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 15, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I guess it all depends on your areas prices.


word. here in the midwest those presses ndanger is talking about go for $15-20 all day every day. definetly regional.


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone offered me an O of MDMA about a year ago for 200$ I live in ONtario. That was probably a one-time price but where I live it isnt worth much more.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 15, 2009)

i hear everything from $1300 - 2300 around here. rarely is it uncut though, quality has actually gone WAY down lately.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I believe it. But there is big prophet for something that goes so fast. Even if you were paying 2000...you can still double prophets and then some..I just say double because a good amount would be in my belly.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 15, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I just say double because a good amount would be in my belly.


always inevitable with myself as well.


----------



## PBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Now 450 for 100 hits is a rip. lol.


I agree your getting ripped off, not to sure on the prices and availability but here in oregon i can get 100 hits for 150, then flip that for 1000. Pay 1.5/hit, sell at 10/hit. Thats hustlin!!


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> word. here in the midwest those presses ndanger is talking about go for $15-20 all day every day. definetly regional.


 I live in the midwest as well and same prices as well!  Everything but the acid with you is the same for me LOL


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 15, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> I live in the midwest as well and same prices as well!  Everything but the acid with you is the same for me LOL


yeah, some of my best friends are hippies so that where my dose luck comes from.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL I get my luck from the internet.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 15, 2009)

Hehe I need some dose luck right about now.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm Wishing it for you.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Hehe I need some dose luck right about now.


rubs llama's head and mutters incantations.....huuummmidabuumidalysergicholymoly

there, i have done my best


----------



## shepj (Oct 16, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> rubs llama's head and mutters incantations.....huuummmidabuumidalysergicholymoly
> 
> there, i have done my best


lmfao! haha +rep all the way.


----------



## thehairyllama (Oct 16, 2009)

LMAO shep I was thinking the same thing till I scrolled down and saw you said it. Humadadadaa hahaha


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 16, 2009)

If someone you don't really trust is trying to sell you an O of molly you're probably in for an unpleasant surprise.When I buy pure molly from manufacturers (no clandestine shit, this guy has a PhD), my man usually runs it for about 20 a gram, depending on how much I need. As for acid, you should find out if its ergot or LSA based, you don't want to get it if it's LSA based as they're weak doses and the trip isn't as good.


----------



## shepj (Oct 18, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> If someone you don't really trust is trying to sell you an O of molly you're probably in for an unpleasant surprise.When I buy pure molly from manufacturers (no clandestine shit, this guy has a PhD), my man usually runs it for about 20 a gram, depending on how much I need. As for acid, you should find out if its ergot or LSA based, you don't want to get it if it's LSA based as they're weak doses and the trip isn't as good.


lol I will call bullshit.

If you're 'manufacturer' has a PhD (I would imagine chem or biochem?), why did he inform you that you can produce LSD-25 via LSA? LSA is d-lysergic acid amide, now please, how does one separate LSA from the other present lysergamides? 

LSD is synthesized using D-lysergic acid, produced via ergot, to the best of my knowledge it is not possible via LSA.


----------



## RC Maniac (Oct 18, 2009)

Ergine is a precursor to LSD. Ergotamine is a precursor to LSD. Ergometrine is likely a precursor. Not getting all technical, you make lysergic acid from these chemicals then you make the LSD from that. Correct Shepj?


----------



## shepj (Oct 19, 2009)

RC Maniac said:


> Ergine is a precursor to LSD. Ergotamine is a precursor to LSD. Ergometrine is likely a precursor. Not getting all technical, you make lysergic acid from these chemicals then you make the LSD from that. Correct Shepj?


Yeah I'm sure you could use quite a few of the lysergamides and still come out with D-lysergic acid. 

But yeah pretty much:

lysergamide -> D-lysergic acid
D-Lysergic acid -> (way down the road) Lysergic acid diethylamide-25


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

shepj said:


> (way down the road)


puts hand to brow and squints


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 19, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol I will call bullshit.
> 
> If you're 'manufacturer' has a PhD (I would imagine chem or biochem?), why did he inform you that you can produce LSD-25 via LSA? LSA is d-lysergic acid amide, now please, how does one separate LSA from the other present lysergamides?
> 
> LSD is synthesized using D-lysergic acid, produced via ergot, to the best of my knowledge it is not possible via LSA.


My mistake, when I said LSD through LSA, what I meant to say was LSA on blotters being marketed as LSD.PhD in chem.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

*"I agree your getting ripped off, not to sure on the prices and availability but here in oregon i can get 100 hits for 150, then flip that for 1000. Pay 1.5/hit, sell at 10/hit. Thats hustlin!!"*

Can you fill me in on those hustlin' techniques


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *"I agree your getting ripped off, not to sure on the prices and availability but here in oregon i can get 100 hits for 150, then flip that for 1000. Pay 1.5/hit, sell at 10/hit. Thats hustlin!!"*
> 
> Can you fill me in on those hustlin' techniques


i can....you see, this guy thinks that paying high is getting ripped off but selling high is hustling....hmmmmm, isnt he just turning around and ripping off his custies???

*drooling mongoloid voice*now thats huslin!

and i love the way he says 100 for 150 sold at 1000 yet still feels the need to further explain 3rd grade mathmatics to us


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i can....you see, this guy thinks that paying high is getting ripped off but selling high is hustling....hmmmmm, isnt he just turning around and ripping off his custies???
> 
> *drooling mongoloid voice*now thats huslin!
> 
> and i love the way he says 100 for 150 sold at 1000 yet still feels the need to further explain 3rd grade mathmatics to us


LMFAO... dude my stomach was literally cramping up in laughter after the drooling mongoloid part... why do people love to justify lies in their own head??????????


----------



## highwaystar415 (Oct 20, 2009)

how can i get the source for the mdma? ive posted on here before. just interested thats all


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

Search for a long time far and wide and still likely you wont find it. I for some reason didn't look all that long and found a few.


----------



## highwaystar415 (Oct 20, 2009)

in the us?? can u private message me somehow?


----------



## shepj (Oct 20, 2009)

highwaystar415 said:


> in the us?? can u private message me somehow?


Would you PM some random person on RIU, your local pot dealers info? Nah prolly not.


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't PM Highway.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 20, 2009)

"Highwaystar" is not shining so bright tonite. Don't be piggy packing on this site... and what do you mean by finding a mdma source? Its called hit your local club or rave and your absolutely guranteed to find what you want... but beware pills in many areas ain't what they seem!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 20, 2009)

True dat.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ounce of mdma?

OR

ounce of 2ci?

What will blossom first


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

You just gotta ask yourself one question. Which do you want.

1400 doses of 2C-I,

or

280 doses of MDMA


----------



## timsatx1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> Nah son they hustlin you


dammit man


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Since my serontonin is dulled out these days by the excessive use of mdma... I might wanna take a more psychoactive approach and consume and sell 2c-i! The market is leeching for a new mdma supplment... and 2c-i seems to fit its profile


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Good, cuz you get 5 times as much doses with 2C-I.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Double the pleasure, double the fun.. double peppermint gum


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

LMAO. Quintuple to be exact.  Send me a message man. I'd love to discuss such matters in detail.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Of course. Lets squander over this


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not wasteful and foolish...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> I'm not wasteful and foolish...


haha...

Dont take squander as literal... it means my time is resourceful and beneficial in your presence!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Indeed. Where has Shepj gone off too I wonder. He is also resourceful and beneficial.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I havent seen him in the past day or two... he would add some glory to these pages!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

He likes doing that.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

You seem rather fond of him... any resemblance?


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL. He's always there saying what I was about to say. He knows what I know. That's a resemblence.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> LOL. He's always there saying what I was about to say. He knows what I know. That's a resemblence.


 Premonition ah?


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe. But I wouldnt know.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hiding under your covers now.. apprehensivness is one defense that is recognizable!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Really.  Well I wouldn't know.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> Really.  Well I wouldn't know.


 Here comes the merry-go-round kids!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Never been on a merry-go-round. SO I WOULDN'T KNOW.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

There are alot of IDK'S muttering


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm tired and going to sleep at 5:00 central standard time.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Diethylamide said:


> I'm tired and going to sleep at 5:00 central standard time.


 Hey look its the new formula for idk!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Lmao!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh no the idk formula was edited out... I guess thats a formula for closed eyes to see!


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm?? You gonna be PM'n me or will I be teaching how to roll by then?


----------



## highwaystar415 (Oct 21, 2009)

i hear ya.. illl keep lookin


----------



## highwaystar415 (Oct 21, 2009)

dude... chill. ive been on here over a year and a half about other topics..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

highwaystar415 said:


> i hear ya.. illl keep lookin


 It takes becoming a rogue warrior... or maybe not to that extreme to find ecstasy.... do you reside in united states? on the east or west coast? East Coast is dying when it comes to legitimate mdma... its taken over by methbombs and piperazines. The market must not be high in demand their.


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

highwaystar415 said:


> dude... chill. ive been on here over a year and a half about other topics..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Tell me about it.... I'm not trying to bust your balls mang... so swallow a gulp of air and chill. If you knew your topics you wouldn't be asking for a ecstasy source... seriously, who in the hell would ask for one of those. They're found on every block in my city!


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 21, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The market must not be high in demand their.


Hate to burst your bubble, but that's wrong. Very wrong.There isn't much demand for bulk.. just people who want to roll every now and then.There's a LOT of good X on the east coast, at least in the south.


----------



## Diethylamide (Oct 21, 2009)

The south-east coast Endangered. There's demand everywhere on the east coast.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Florida is dying for some good ecstasy

New York too

But yes thank you for agreeing with me... if their is no bulk, then its not high in demand!

You catch my essence


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that's wrong. Very wrong.There isn't much demand for bulk.. just people who want to roll every now and then.There's a LOT of good X on the east coast, at least in the south.


 bout 2 hrs from ATL, and the pills here suck! So, feel free to reintroduce me to good pills in the Dirty South?


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 21, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> bout 2 hrs from ATL, and the pills here suck! So, feel free to reintroduce me to good pills in the Dirty South?


I live IN atlanta, I get bigfoot, triple or double stack green panthers, naked ladies, sassafrass, you fucking name it, its here.Road trip?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> I live IN atlanta, I get bigfoot, triple or double stack green panthers, naked ladies, sassafrass, you fucking name it, its here.Road trip?


 Only familar with one of those you mentioned... the nakes ladies I have tried on numerous occasions... mediocre but reliable rolls that always get you off! I suppose their is about 70mg contain in each pill. The lady's now have a bad reputation here in california though... their time has past here. The pokeballs are taking over cali.

I'll check out the others you mention.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 22, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> I live IN atlanta, I get bigfoot, triple or double stack green panthers, naked ladies, sassafrass, you fucking name it, its here.Road trip?


you know that theres no such thinkg as 'stacked' pills right? its just marketing tecniques aimed at simpler custies.

pills are pills are pills. period. there is no standardized mesurement for a 'singlestack' so who gets to decide what a double or triple is? its honeyfluff for the kiddies.


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 22, 2009)

To me, triple stack means three times better than the average roll.Not a technical term in my books.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> To me, triple stack means three times better than the average roll.Not a technical term in my books.


You my friend have been mystified by the whole propaganda of a fatass pill represents how strong they are... get your head out of your comic books!

Have you ever heard of wafers?????? Dude, thinniest pills out their and you'll roll harder then any fatass pressed pill out there. 

Stacks are considered to be means of which drugs dealers push their products, a marketing scheme if you will... "the bigger is better" tantalism!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 22, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> To me, triple stack means three times better than the average roll.Not a technical term in my books.


i give up. im gonna start selling necco wafers and call them deci-stacks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i give up. im gonna start selling necco wafers and call them deci-stacks.


 oH lord, shoot me in the cranium because i've just become shellshocked


----------



## tebor (Oct 22, 2009)

More myths about ex than any other substance it seems.

Many people still think ex pills are a heroin-cocaine mix.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

tebor said:


> More myths about ex than any other substance it seems.
> 
> Many people still think ex pills are a heroin-cocaine mix.


 Yeah, when i hear stuff like that I just wanna slap people in the back of the head... and mutter "stupid ass" under my breathe!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

The greater the myth... the more popular the substance


----------



## highwaystar415 (Oct 22, 2009)

east coast. got people in vegas tho.. they just get the 10$ tabs tho. i want pure powder


----------



## highwaystar415 (Oct 22, 2009)

yo. plenty of folks ask on here.. just dont c no answeres. i found a few sites.. seems to be available to ship..thanx anywayz


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, most fluffs I know cut the shit with fillers and press big and call it stacked. Stuffs garbage and gets you less fucked than a good wafer. 

If your buying 100 + @ 4.50ea your gettin hustled BIG TIME. idc if your getting "super-charlie-double-stacked" mdma or whatever fluff calls it


----------



## guestrollitup (Oct 22, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Florida is dying for some good ecstasy
> 
> New York too
> 
> ...


When I was in the states my best connects for hardups and pills were in New York (Canada, meth and xtc) and Flordia (Mexico/Southern America, coke & other opiates from the middle east.. southerners love there crack too tons of that garbage flowing cheap). 

I don't understand how people can come on here and preach how "the east coast has/doesn't have this".. I mean holy shit, most people don't know all the connects on there block let alone neighbourhood/city/state.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Barrett said:


> When I was in the states my best connects for hardups and pills were in New York (Canada, meth and xtc) and Flordia (Mexico/Southern America, coke & other opiates from the middle east.. southerners love there crack too tons of that garbage flowing cheap).
> 
> I don't understand how people can come on here and preach how "the east coast has/doesn't have this".. I mean holy shit, most people don't know all the connects on there block let alone neighbourhood/city/state.


 Well, its a simple verdict Kanya West!

From my observations on pillreports.com... which most eastcoast states are starving and request the assistance from peeps here in cali.... I read a handful of reports how florida is dying for some good party supplies. 

...and come on, florida is prime party territory, if they're starving then cow populated areas are too!


----------



## shepj (Oct 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Well, its a simple verdict Kanya West!
> 
> From my observations on pillreports.com... which most eastcoast states are starving and request the assistance from peeps here in cali.... I read a handful of reports how florida is dying for some good party supplies.
> 
> ...and come on, florida is prime party territory, if they're starving then cow populated areas are too!


From what I know.. Massachusetts, Connecticut, and New York almost always have good, constant flowing rolls... granted they usually stay a little shy of my area, they are occasionally available here.

Now as to Florida, you guys must just be in the wrong area. Got family down there, they never have a drought with E, ever.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah it must be on the direct location and time


----------



## AGENToo420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn dude never fucked with all that much mdma but you know what fuck it if you can make money of it its a deal. Doesnt sound to bad all you gonna have to do is sit on it for a little be careful dude have fun being street pharmacist.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 24, 2009)

did you ever do this everglades?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ecstasy can be a money making if you have $2000 bucks to throw at it!


----------



## shepj (Oct 27, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ecstasy can be a money making if you have $2000 bucks to throw at it!


lol, people thinking that they actually make money buying something like mdma and reselling it.. Imagine if the chemist is the dealer, the profit he/she makes. NOW THAT IS MONEY MAKING! haha

kinda like:

buying weed in bulk > selling for more

vs. 

growing weed > selling it


So fuck $2000, invest in an Organic Chemistry class (or 2, or 3) and some lab equipment lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol, people thinking that they actually make money buying something like mdma and reselling it.. Imagine if the chemist is the dealer, the profit he/she makes. NOW THAT IS MONEY MAKING! haha
> 
> kinda like:
> 
> ...


You have to think about the typical! Most of the time its all about resell... just look at walmart as they are a big conglomerate and the other smaller chains!

Its just not knowing about chemistry but also the balls to go through with the whole process. Resell can have its value if you have the right customers


----------



## shepj (Oct 27, 2009)

lol.. no one is original anymore bro, too many followers and not enough leaders hah. We need another frank lucas (minus the heroin..), so rather maybe another Apperson/Pickard (minus the bust) lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> lol.. no one is original anymore bro, too many followers and not enough leaders hah. We need another frank lucas (minus the heroin..), so rather maybe another Apperson/Pickard (minus the bust) lol.


 Those kind of rebels only come along once every decade it seems like!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuck I just read through 24 pages hoping to see that he got it alright



DID EVERGLADES EVER GET HIS SHIT?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> Fuck I just read through 24 pages hoping to see that he got it alright
> 
> 
> 
> DID EVERGLADES EVER GET HIS SHIT?


 Everglades... whats the package of great interest by many?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 28, 2009)

An ounce of MDMA is the package Endangered. Remember you werent here for this threads birth.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> An ounce of MDMA is the package Endangered. Remember you werent here for this threads birth.


 oops, must unclog my brain its full of pesty rats at the moment


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 28, 2009)

Good to take a peak at the O.P. before adding a page to the novella.


----------



## slackorstack13 (Oct 28, 2009)

way too expensive for that oz. but the dose price sounds ite


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 29, 2009)

slackorstack13 said:


> way too expensive for that oz. but the dose price sounds ite


Molly has its advancement for some... but most peeps find the joy of pill popping, much lighter on the pocket.

...and if your in cali. of course.. most pressed pills live up to molly standard


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 29, 2009)

Do they now.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Do they now.


Oh yes, I expect no pill to contain less then 70mgs of mdma in my neck of the woods ... Otherwise I go hunting down those bitches who sold me otherwise!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

That reminds me of one time when I was like a freshman in highschool and this bastard sold me a half ounce of parsley. So I went down to his house and lit up a blunt of it and handed it to him. He smoked it was like"WHAT THE FUCK MUTHAFUCKA!" I said thats the shit you sold me. How do you like it???


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That reminds me of one time when I was like a freshman in highschool and this bastard sold me a half ounce of parsley. So I went down to his house and lit up a blunt of it and handed it to him. He smoked it was like"WHAT THE FUCK MUTHAFUCKA!" I said thats the shit you sold me. How do you like it???


 Genius... you gave me oregano bitch 

Make me lasagna while your at it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

Who could believe that this is weed?




This is parsley


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 2, 2009)

Parsley, oregano! Im trying to make a point... who would confuse the two... unless both are bubble wrapped layered in tape!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL Like Coke and such.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LOL Like Coke and such.


 Yes, meaning know your source!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

I tested all the waters with all drugs being sold in High School.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 3, 2009)

Shit you got the dough fucking test those waters.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

LMAO. That comes from selling weed.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO. That comes from selling weed.


 
OMG, petty over petty insinuations!

Are we actually resorting to highscool to compare drugs and such. The typical drug dealer at highschool is one flake ass moron. He thrives on teenagers, petty I see!


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 5, 2009)

What about the non-typical ones? Starting their life of possible wealth or incarceration.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> What about the non-typical ones? Starting their life of possible wealth or incarceration.


They have a higher stature.. they actually know what they're selling and don't conceal information about their product. They wont keep you waiting. Your money is the definition of their quality of the product.

Business is business, it doesnt matter if it is selling shoes or selling tabs to dance your ass off at a local club! Everyone wants quality right!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> OMG, petty over petty insinuations!
> 
> Are we actually resorting to highscool to compare drugs and such. The typical drug dealer at highschool is one flake ass moron. He thrives on teenagers, petty I see!


Eh, I'll sell weed to highschoolers. Why not.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Eh, I'll sell weed to highschoolers. Why not.


Im not condoning selling drugs to highschoolers, but its all relative to age. If they cant handle it, I wont sell it. I wouldn't want some alarmed mother coming to my doorstep saying they found their child locked in the bathroom looking at the swirling tiles


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Im not condoning selling drugs to highschoolers, but its all relative to age. If they cant handle it, I wont sell it. I wouldn't want some alarmed mother coming to my doorstep saying they found their child locked in the bathroom looking at the swirling tiles


I've met many 15-16 year old kids more mature than 90% of the population at college here. Though I did feel like an asshole when I gave a 15 year old a 2mg rail of Xanax at a party...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I've met many 15-16 year old kids more mature than 90% of the population at college here. Though I did feel like an asshole when I gave a 15 year old a 2mg rail of Xanax at a party...


lmao... my values are that I didnt start experimenting with mind altering drugs until I was 18... therefore, I wouldn't give some "underage person" so to say a rock to throw at their own indispensable future!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I've met many 15-16 year old kids more mature than 90% of the population at college here._* Though I did feel like an asshole when I gave a 15 year old a 2mg rail of Xanax at a party...*_


HAHAHA!!! That made my day. 

I know the feeling. I've tainted so much youth I feel the exact same way.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> HAHAHA!!! That made my day.
> 
> I know the feeling. I've tainted so much youth I feel the exact same way.


Oh Pink Floyd sang the tune in such the right way:

"We don't need no education, we need no thought control"

How perceptions can vanish in the blink of a eye when you wash down an 8th of mushies with a cup of tropicana orange juice


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

At least a quarter man!!  You wasted 2 grams of some Kine shrooms. Still wanna hear the story.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> At least a quarter man!!  You wasted 2 grams of some Kine shrooms. Still wanna hear the story.


You wanna hear the Vegas tid-bits oh the A&E true time story


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Your Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas.


Its more of lust and false deceit in Vegas!

Altogether a real storm of a story!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Let's hear it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Let's hear it.


My hands are a bit cramped and my wrist are getting to that carpel tunnel state... maybe when nightfall hits here I'll be more ample to do so!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> HAHAHA!!! That made my day.
> 
> I know the feeling. I've tainted so much youth I feel the exact same way.


Sadly, corrupting youth was my specialty for a while, but then again I was a youth when I did most of that. Money is more addictive than any drug...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I find that also to be true. The only substance I'm addicted to is money. I couldn't believe that some people have more money then they knew what to do with it. But it is a problem you want to have! Especially when your money doesn't come from a paycheck that has tax deducted.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

yo ndanger, u already went to vegas? i wanna hear it too...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Sadly, corrupting youth was my specialty for a while, but then again I was a youth when I did most of that. Money is more addictive than any drug...


You have money on the right side and values on the left... once you see the "value in money," then value in your self worth and perception of others quickly vanishes with the intent that those values are only brought to you when you have money in those pockets!

Oh my gosh, what a dictum I wrote


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

My anecdote as Spidey puts it will be on all your desk by late evening!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You have money on the right side and values on the left... once you see the "value in money," then value in your self worth and perception of others quickly vanishes with the intent that those values are only brought to you when you have money in those pockets!
> 
> Oh my gosh, what a dictum I wrote


No. What absurdism is more like it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No. What absurdism is more like it.


Absurd?

Value is driven by money, thus economical classes and the force driven by those stereotypes. Please state your agrument kind sir!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Your epiphanous statement from waht I understood of it is just really your own belief. Attempt to find higher meaning if I'm correct in my interpretation.* 

Absurdism* is a philosophy stating that the efforts of humanity to find meaning in the universe ultimately fail.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your epiphanous statement from waht I understood of it is just really your own belief. Attempt to find higher meaning if I'm correct in my interpretation.
> 
> *Absurdism* is a philosophy stating that the efforts of humanity to find meaning in the universe ultimately fail.


The universe is humanity... hmmm, what a croak of a belief. But I'll look into that ideology further!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

*"Your epiphanous statement from waht I understood of it is just really your own belief- BREVITY"*

If you're not aware enough every form of thought or philosophy is taken from one man's belief, that statement was flawed in so many areas. I am dissappointed in you brevity!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

What EXACTLY dissapoints you? It twas only my opinion.

I was just saying that trying to find a higher meaning absurd. Illogical, irrational, senseless.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> What EXACTLY dissapoints you? It twas only my opinion.
> 
> I was just saying that trying to find a higher meaning absurd. Illogical, irrational, senseless.


Where did you get in my whole explanation that I was trying to emphasis on a higher mean?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Like I said. Twas only my interpretation. I construed it one way and apparently it was meant the other way.  No harm no foul.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Like I said. Twas only my interpretation. I construed it one way and apparently it was meant the other way.  No harm no foul.


No foul in humble pudding 

What would the world be if everything was agreeable- one boring ask place!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I like to debate but I'm 98% of the time I'm pleasant about it with a big grin.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I like to debate but I'm 98% of the time I'm pleasant about it with a big grin.


Speech and Debate was my speciality in HS


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

My specialty was not going.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> My specialty was not going.


You busted a Ferris Bueller's day off I see


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

He missed nine days and some years I missed 46 days.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> He missed nine days and some years I missed 46 days.


You still remember the days you missed... quite punctual you are in notability


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I was almost sentenced to 18 months in a home for at-risk youth so yah. It was a notable time in my life.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well I was almost sentenced to 18 months in a home for at-risk youth so yah. It was a notable time in my life.


Not more notable then any of your trips huh


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm much more fond of my trips than that dark time.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm much more fond of my trips than that dark time.


That is considered your dark time, no glory in fun at skipping those periods in highschool?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

I just didnt go to school.  The court dates and probation equaled a dark time.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I just didnt go to school.  The court dates and probation equaled a dark time.


Then substituted them both would of been nice, but equality of that area would of been reputable!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Rriiiigghht.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Rriiiigghht.


So your out of that darkwave period now, right?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

1. Darkwave 



Electronic Gothic. Started in the 80's as a breakoff fork-in-the-road to Industrial.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 1. Darkwave
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic Gothic. Started in the 80's as a breakoff fork-in-the-road to Industrial.


LMAO..

For some reason I knew you were gonna come off with that sly reply!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

You did did you! Do tell how.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You did did you! Do tell how.


Come on I know you have some darkwave buried somewhere in your cabinets or on your ipods playlist... jamming to that shit we'll your taking a shower... SINGING: blasphemous rumors


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

If it's not classic rock it can suck my cock.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> If it's not classic rock it can suck my cock.


what a ruth rhythm! You don't venture off in any other musical direction?


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 19, 2009)

thatsa bomb deal i love molly mdmamake u feel like life is so fun


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> what a ruth rhythm! You don't venture off in any other musical direction?


Not for any particular reason. I like old blues.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

stonedoutcam said:


> thatsa bomb deal i love molly mdmamake u feel like life is so fun


That's the general concept, but how the way you describe it... it looks like it makes you dumb


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have an array of musical inspirations from: classic rock, underground hip-hop, industrial, pop, new age, trance, house, and generally electronic music. I loved dance music before ever taken ecstasy so that in no way influences my musical preference!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

Sure it hasn't


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Sure it hasn't


That confident smile is dead wrong!

I listened to paul van dyk when heading to my first job interview... that was two yrs. before popping ecstasy. Since then I adore it!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

So you've only been taking ecstasy for two years.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So you've only been taking ecstasy for two years.


No, I've been taking ecstasy on and off for the past 5 yrs.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 19, 2009)

2000 days huh


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 2000 days huh


on and off buddy, you putting my ecstasy use on high contrast... although it has been


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


Ah that scenic route is reminiscent of the old days on mdma, that crystal clear outlook!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

High contrast tis.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> High contrast tis.


Are you a big fan of ecstasy?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm full of disdain concerning MDMA.


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 20, 2009)

your a crazy dude


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm full of disdain concerning MDMA.


mdma is full of addiction, but for its real benefits it has been fully disregarded in the party scene. But have you had prolonged exposure to mdma?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> your a crazy dude


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> mdma is full of addiction, but for its real benefits it has been fully disregarded in the party scene. But have you had prolonged exposure to mdma?


How do you mean.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> How do you mean.


Like their is the notion of experimenting with a substance and abusing a substance, which have you done with ecstasy? 

...and why do you have so much repulse towards it?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW. LSD, shrooms, Mescaline, would you please narrow the categories? 

IDK, I have a general dislike of Amphetamines, some I can stand better an others I can't. MDMA is alright but I have a simple disdain for it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> WOW. LSD, shrooms, Mescaline, would you please narrow the categories?
> 
> IDK, I have a general dislike of Amphetamines, some I can stand better an others I can't. MDMA is alright but I have a simple disdain for it


You have a general dislikes for amphetamines... but yet again advocate methylone... hmmm odd!


----------



## mrwobbles (Nov 20, 2009)

i can get zones of molley for 800 shit is so bomb u only need 7fmg and u will be fucked up for 12 hrs and not have the urge to dbl dose u will be so jacked LOL


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You have a general dislikes for amphetamines... but yet again advocate methylone... hmmm odd!


Advocate Methylone?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Advocate Methylone?


Not literally advocate it, but use it... you know what I mean!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Not literally advocate it, but use it... you know what I mean!


Well then. I advocate meth, heroin, PCP, crack, and anything else I've used.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

*i can get zones of molley for 800 shit is so bomb u only need 7fmg and u will be fucked up for 12 hrs and not have the urge to dbl dose u will be so jacked LOL *


Really you can get molly for dirt cheap and it last 12hrs... neither of those two I believe, go play on your tricycle!


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 21, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's the general concept, but how the way you describe it... it looks like it makes you dumb


yea dude haha sorry i might be fried lol i been clean of mdma for 2 months now i ate orange transformers over the summer aswell as g's up hoes down a well as pink stars lol all high mdma content pilrepoprt.com is a good site to check any of your E pills ,


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 21, 2009)

i got some weed...lol want some?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^^

Pass dat shit here.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 21, 2009)

Pass The marijauna, Mystic root

Brilliant tune

peace


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

*yea dude haha sorry i might be fried lol i been clean of mdma for 2 months now i ate orange transformers over the summer aswell as g's up hoes down a well as pink stars lol all high mdma content pilrepoprt.com is a good site to check any of your E pills *

Oh trust me I don't have to check pillreports on those ill rolls... agreed! Those are high in mdma content... and I am too in southern cali. where the rolls fall from the trees


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *yea dude haha sorry i might be fried lol i been clean of mdma for 2 months now i ate orange transformers over the summer aswell as g's up hoes down a well as pink stars lol all high mdma content pilrepoprt.com is a good site to check any of your E pills *
> 
> Oh trust me I don't have to check pillreports on those ill rolls... agreed! Those are high in mdma content... and I am too in southern cali. where the rolls fall from the trees



haha wow... So i guess it really is the coast with the most. LOL


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> haha wow... So i guess it really is the coast with the most. LOL


 
The coast with the most, indeed!

Im too spoiled and I hate it because I'm madly addicted to ecstasy!

I have consumed over 400 rolls in the past 4 yrs.  The magic is gone, I roll probably for a hour and its over... once the peak is done, I'm done.

I would have to go on a deep 5-htp regimen along with some tryosine... and probably withhold ecstasy use for over a year to accumulate some of that splendid magic back!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The coast with the most, indeed!
> 
> Im too spoiled and I hate it because I'm madly addicted to ecstasy!
> 
> ...



5-htp, tyrosine, melatonin and good diet can fix that... God i gotta move out to cali...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> 5-htp, tyrosine, melatonin and good diet can fix that... God i gotta move out to cali...


It can change that with extensive dosing of that with a prolonged period of time... serious man, rolling is not the same... I lost that awe in rolling its more of a fucked up feeling with my eye balls spazzing out!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It can change that with extensive dosing of that with a prolonged period of time... serious man, rolling is not the same... I lost that awe in rolling its more of a fucked up feeling with my eye balls spazzing out!



damn, in a way i wish it was like that for me. But on the east side its not even worth it. nothing but crap round here. The only good ive had was hoes up g's down quads a few months back. Rc's are a better bet round here..lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> damn, in a way i wish it was like that for me. But on the east side its not even worth it. nothing but crap round here. The only good ive had was hoes up g's down quads a few months back. Rc's are a better bet round here..lol


I am in mad search of some nice lab grade research chemicals... I would willingly do a trade of some 2c-i for some high quality rolls


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

This is my stash of MDMA.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> This is my stash of MDMA.


 
Oh stop BREVITY, can you be anymore modest (coughing with sarcasm)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh stop BREVITY, can you be anymore modest (coughing with sarcasm)


LMAO. Dude, I actually don't have any MDMA.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO. Dude, I actually don't have any MDMA.


I know you're not a big fan!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

Ummm.... Yah.... I normally haven't it but I have bought more.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ummm.... Yah.... I normally haven't it but I have bought more.....


Molly or tabs?

... and why the sudden ramp up?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Molly or tabs?
> 
> ... and why the sudden ramp up?


Pure. Quarter ounces and above.


Ramp Up??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Pure. Quarter ounces and above.
> 
> 
> Ramp Up??


You mess with that much molly... you personally consume that much?

In ramping up, i mean picking up!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You mess with that much molly... you personally consume that much?
> 
> In ramping up, i mean picking up!


Only to sell. 

Still  How do You Mean?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Only to sell.
> 
> Still  How do You Mean?


Thats some load of molly you got there... Im jealous, send some to me certified mail... and you'll have a western union (MIM)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Thats some load of molly you got there... Im jealous, send some to me certified mail... and you'll have a western union (MIM)


OOOHHHhohoho.

I will definitely do that.  Email me and we'll discuss retainer fees and percentage of your 'business' that I OWN!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OOOHHHhohoho.
> 
> I will definitely do that.  Email me and we'll discuss retainer fees and percentage of your 'business' that I OWN!


I am more cracking than a box of cracker jax at a ballpark 

I'll submit to you soon!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

That entire post has me going ???


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That entire post has me going ???


What post, going where


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

GOING HERE "???" GET IT?  Haha.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> GOING HERE "???" GET IT?  Haha.


That post will be all mine, soon muahahahha


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That post will be all mine, soon muahahahha


I hope it will.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I hope it will.


The way you assess things it should


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The way you assess things it should


It should.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It should.


Then set up shop BREVITY.... lets get the transactions going


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Its all on you.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Its all on you.


Send your terms and conditions to my inbox buddy


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

If I WERE to make terms and conditions the earliest you would receive it would be Friday.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> If I WERE to make terms and conditions the earliest you would receive it would be Friday.


I'm not going anywhere, prepare away!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm not going anywhere, prepare away!


OK. How many fractions of an ounce do you want?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OK. How many fractions of an ounce do you want?


pm so we can talk in detail further!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

We can talk in detail in front of all our friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> We can talk in detail in front of all our friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I rather not, come on brevity stop trying to stall!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

Now that you said I'm stalling, instead of cleaning out my inbox and PM'ing you I wont, and I will continue this conversation here.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Now that you said I'm stalling, instead of cleaning out my inbox and PM'ing you I wont, and I will continue this conversation here.


don't get ferocious, its all a matter of play with words.... don't let your ego get bruised with my silly ass words!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> don't get ferocious, its all a matter of play with words.... don't let your ego get bruised with my silly ass words!


 Your words couldn't hurt a fly.  I'm just toying with you.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your words couldn't hurt a fly.  I'm just toying with you.


haha, I got one precious space for you in my inbox, make it count


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope.

.....


----------



## bdinfluence (Nov 26, 2009)

what is MDMA


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

What is Ecstasy??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Nope.
> 
> .....


More of your mind games


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 26, 2009)

bdinfluence said:


> what is MDMA


MDMA (3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine or Ecstasy)

IT WILL GIVE U TONE OF THE MOST AMAZING FEELINGS OF YOURLIFE


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *yea dude haha sorry i might be fried lol i been clean of mdma for 2 months now i ate orange transformers over the summer aswell as g's up hoes down a well as pink stars lol all high mdma content pilrepoprt.com is a good site to check any of your E pills *
> 
> Oh trust me I don't have to check pillreports on those ill rolls... agreed! Those are high in mdma content... and I am too in southern cali. where the rolls fall from the trees


HAHA SO TRU BUT lately shitt rolls been going around annd amphetamine and piperzan = shit to me i like my mdma mdxx mda lol 

my boy said his blue dolphins are bomb have utaken those ?


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The coast with the most, indeed!
> 
> Im too spoiled and I hate it because I'm madly addicted to ecstasy!
> 
> ...


sound like me this summer i ate 105 i sold pink stars but ate 3/4 of the 150 pack with 1 friend we would do 3-5 a day let me tell u when i sold out and had none my body had the worst come down from 3-5 pills a day for like 3 weeks to none blahh lol life was basically a hallucination for the next week i wasnt me ..

thas why i been clean for 2 months feels good and when i get back to the rolls just take my time do a few here and there ...if it wasnt bad for u u bet your ass id be stalking up on 100,00 packs lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

*HAHA SO TRU BUT lately shitt rolls been going around annd amphetamine and piperzan = shit to me i like my mdma mdxx mda lol *

_*my boy said his blue dolphins are bomb have utaken those ? *_

Really, I havent' stumbled upon again... most of the time you can tell if their methy or piperazine filled pills if their waxy or glossy and the color fades onto your fingers. Piperazine pills have a very distinct taste to them, taste exactly like garlic and stings or numbs your tongue, if this happens spit that shit out on the floor and don't look back!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

stonedoutcam said:


> sound like me this summer i ate 105 i sold pink stars but ate 3/4 of the 150 pack with 1 friend we would do 3-5 a day let me tell u when i sold out and had none my body had the worst come down from 3-5 pills a day for like 3 weeks to none blahh lol life was basically a hallucination for the next week i wasnt me ..
> 
> thas why i been clean for 2 months feels good and when i get back to the rolls just take my time do a few here and there ...if it wasnt bad for u u bet your ass id be stalking up on 100,00 packs lol


Just be careful and don't roll so much... when you mean 3-5 daily... how many days in a row would you roll?

I probably consumed over a 100 + pills too this summer... but usually take 6 in one night... so spaced that over the year... doing it every two weeks... it adds up.

I would recommend not consuming for the next 6 months... I know that sounds long but trust me you'll enjoy the experience even more once it comes around


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> just be careful and don't roll so much... When you mean 3-5 daily... How many days in a row would you roll?
> 
> I probably consumed over a 100 + pills too this summer... But usually take 6 in one night... So spaced that over the year... Doing it every two weeks... It adds up.
> 
> I would recommend not consuming for the next 6 months... I know that sounds long but trust me you'll enjoy the experience even more once it comes around


i mean i would roll days upon days in a row 10-14 days without i kn very bad i screwed my head up for a while thats why i been chillin 

idc ill wait to roll i wont pay for em

unless some crazy shit like molly come around cheap i cant pass that up lol ,oncei do roll agn im spacing it out fo like twice a month but eat alot like u said and what i did


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

stonedoutcam said:


> i mean i would roll days upon days in a row 10-14 days without i kn very bad i screwed my head up for a while thats why i been chillin
> 
> idc ill wait to roll i wont pay for em
> 
> unless some crazy shit like molly come around cheap i cant pass that up lol ,oncei do roll agn im spacing it out fo like twice a month but eat alot like u said and what i did


Dude please tell me you didn't do that!

Have you actually properly assess mdma? Like researched it on erowid and see the side effects and its possible neurotoxicity at higher and reputative dosing! 10-14 days can cause some permanent damage especially if you werent taking no antioxidants or 5-htp regimens to help with depression and fatique!

The most I ever took ecstasy was 3 days and row and yes I did feel a little crushed for a few days but nothing more, I do at times suffer from some random headaches.. but nothing other... you should pay more attention to your body instead of letting ecstasy take over every filament of your life.

Your constiting your freedom and fun from ecstasy and that is not a healthy choice!

I am saying this because I know first hand, living in cali. is a blessing and curse at the same time.

How long have you been taking ecstasy?


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> dude please tell me you didn't do that!
> 
> Have you actually properly assess mdma? Like researched it on erowid and see the side effects and its possible neurotoxicity at higher and reputative dosing! 10-14 days can cause some permanent damage especially if you werent taking no antioxidants or 5-htp regimens to help with depression and fatique!
> 
> ...



bro trust me i knew side affects just when there hole bag next to u and u kn what they make u feel like its hard after that e bindge iv stopped , i been paying way more attention to my body haha i kn i fucked up by doing all those ..agn why i been clean for afew months now

i started on 4/20 of last year smoked and friend brought over g's up and i was inlove since then 
i didnt do it agn till this spring then damn everyone did it it was the thing man im now a huge fan of techno lol it was when i sold em i ate em but when im not sellin i am good at spaceing times apart i wont sell em agn prob bad idea for me 

i now relise iwould never do what i did agn with the rolls but after a while one day ill have that feeling agn but this time on a safer note


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

stonedoutcam said:


> bro trust me i knew side affects just when there hole bag next to u and u kn what they make u feel like its hard after that e bindge iv stopped , i been paying way more attention to my body haha i kn i fucked up by doing all those ..agn why i been clean for afew months now
> 
> i started on 4/20 of last year smoked and friend brought over g's up and i was inlove since then
> i didnt do it agn till this spring then damn everyone did it it was the thing man im now a huge fan of techno lol it was when i sold em i ate em but when im not sellin i am good at spaceing times apart i wont sell em agn prob bad idea for me
> ...


Good! I've been rolling for four yrs now so my belt is much bigger!

I love dance music: trance, tribal house, drum n bass in that muthefuckn face! Go to big raves all the time... and mojave deserts parties those are the craziest shits ever!

but damn dawg your spelling is tripping my eyes out, seriously


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I've been on RIU FOR THE PAST 10 HRS.... im done and goodnight!


----------



## shepj (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Well I've been on RIU FOR THE PAST 10 HRS.... im done and goodnight!


If you care to have a reply to your PM, clear your inbox. LMK know when you're good, I already have a reply written.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

shepj said:


> If you care to have a reply to your PM, clear your inbox. LMK know when you're good, I already have a reply written.


My inbox now has a few clean slates for ya, pass your "holy words" my way


----------



## shepj (Nov 26, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> My inbox now has a few clean slates for ya, pass your "holy words" my way


This time they may not be too holy.. but someone can still be taken from them.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 26, 2009)

shepj said:


> This time they may not be too holy.. but someone can still be taken from them.


The knowledge that was passed was well received, much appreciated SHEPJ!

Just sent you another pm


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

I cleaned out my inbox too..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I cleaned out my inbox too..


and what do you want us to do with it: full it up


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

Well. I was kinda enjoying not getting a dozen PMs everyday but I wanted to be part of Inbox cleaning association.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well. I was kinda enjoying not getting a dozen PMs everyday but I wanted to be part of Inbox cleaning association.



haha...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well. I was kinda enjoying not getting a dozen PMs everyday but I wanted to be part of Inbox cleaning association.


Well my pm's would be of value and indispensable in many cases


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually your PM's were of no use to me really.  It was all the newbie RC Vendor hunters.  They supply me with new exotic vendors and I provide them with reliable vendors of the popular RC's.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Actually your PM's were of no use to me really.  It was all the newbie RC Vendor hunters.  They supply me with new exotic vendors and I provide them with reliable vendors of the popular RC's.


Well dip my cone why don't you... you speak of high words, but don't deliver the goods!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Get em while they're young.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Get em while they're young.


I'm not a gullible fool... your ivory tower cant fool me!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Explain yourself.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Explain yourself.


Your "get em while their young" shanadigans explains it all


----------



## YoungAlCapone (Dec 5, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> yeah how much would you pay?? its pure mdma tho but im gettin a sample along with a sample of their lsd too
> comes in the mailbox next week lol well see what happens
> but now im worried lmao how much should i pay
> also im payin 450 for 100 hits which ill make a killin on lmao
> and i can also get ketamine, dxm, and 2C-B lol


Can you really get ketamine and 2CB? I would easily pay $1100 for an ounce of molly if I could get such a deal. Best price I know of is $380 for 4 grams, but I also don't know very many people who can even get it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2009)

YoungAlCapone said:


> Can you really get ketamine and 2CB? I would easily pay $1100 for an ounce of molly if I could get such a deal. Best price I know of is $380 for 4 grams, but I also don't know very many people who can even get it.


The more people you know the merrier 

Although, getting 2c-b now is a luxury and I wouldn't suspect any vendor to carry it! Maybe this lad has a private associate who produces the NEXUS for him... if so what a lucky bastard right!


----------

